# My tanks



## DiesesMadchen (Nov 13, 2012)

These are my main tanks:

75g Green Terror/Severum tank (they will be moving to a larger tank soon)









75g Malawi Tank


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

your tanks look awsome! love the rock piles.


----------



## Ershaddy (Nov 23, 2012)

Awesome, your tank is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Great tanks. Nice job !


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

Both of your tanks are gorgeous!


----------



## DiesesMadchen (Nov 13, 2012)

*re*

Thank you for the replies. I am currrently repairing the stand for my 120g tank. I know my severums are going to get huge. Within the next few months, the 75g GT/severum tank will become a 120g GT/Severum tank. I plant to keep the same look about it though, maybe the addition of some more driftwood pieces.


----------

